# yashica or rollie



## mysteryscribe (Sep 28, 2006)

Im assuming everyone would rather have the rollie 44 than the yashica all things being equal..


----------



## Philip Weir (Sep 28, 2006)

Probably so "mysteryscribe"   but there's nothing wrong with the Yashica. My very first camera was a Yashica Matt. It was a great camera and have some magnificent shots taken by it.  But that's long long  ago, well before I bought a Rollei 3.5, then a Rollei 2.8 [which I still have] Then a Hasselbad outfit, then Hasselblad SWC, motorised Hasselblad, Cambo, Sinar, Nikons, Bronicas, Mamiya RB, and on and on it goes.   All did the job well, but as we all know, the operator behind the camera is more important than the camera. The camera is simply the tool.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 28, 2006)

Philip Weir said:
			
		

> Probably so "mysteryscribe" but there's nothing wrong with the Yashica. My very first camera was a Yashica Matt. It was a great camera and have some magnificent shots taken by it. But that's long long ago, well before I bought a Rollei 3.5, then a Rollei 2.8 [which I still have] Then a Hasselbad outfit, then Hasselblad SWC, motorised Hasselblad, Cambo, Sinar, Nikons, Bronicas, Mamiya RB, and on and on it goes. All did the job well, but as we all know, the operator behind the camera is more important than the camera. The camera is simply the tool.


 
then im doomed.... my first med format was a rolliecord.  Paid 75 bucks used in 1970  I would hate to think how many times it paid for itself before I traded it for a kowa six... leaf shutter you know.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 28, 2006)

All things considered, Yashicas hold their own. Yeah, the Planars are great lenses and so are the Xenotars but I still prefer to shoot a Yashicamat with a Lumaxar (pre Yashinon) lens.

Mystery... If you want to try a Yashica 44 I can dig mine up and loan it to you for a month or so, to see whether you like it or not or compare it to a Rollie. All I'm asking is that you cover the shipping. As I recall, mine works well but I'll double check, if you're interested.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 28, 2006)

no thanks i have a forty year policy not borrowing cameras... but i appreciate the offer.  I think I'm going to hold off on either.  Im going to shoot the revere and I might wear out of the 127nmood.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 28, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> no thanks i have a forty year policy not borrowing cameras...


 
   That's cool. Lemme know if you change your mind.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks for the offer it is really generous.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 29, 2006)

Just a thought, but if cost is an issue, how about looking for a different brand? Rolleis are the first name that pops up when TLRs are mentioned, and Yashica the second, so the prices of both always seem fairly high. When I was looking into getting a 6x6 TLR, I learned that Minolta produced a 4x4 TLR called the Miniflex; and Olympus also made one called the Eyeflex. I'd be surprised if Ricoh and some other Japanese companies didn't do the same; although some may be pretty rare I expect you could still get one for less than the cost of the Rollei or Yashica alternative.


----------



## tempra (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't know about high prices, my rolleicord cost me £27 - about $50 last year, but it is nearly 70 years old - still works great though!


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 29, 2006)

Not bad at all! Bargains can certainly be had - especially on the 'bay when you learn to look for possible misspellings and incorrect listings


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 29, 2006)

Actually I didn't know about the minolta or the olympus but I did hear about a sawyer brand tls. The rollies went for 180+ each. A bit pricey for a toy. I will keep looking right now I'm looking forward to the revere and bell and howell to show up.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 30, 2006)

That'd be the *Sawyer Mark IV* in the US and known as the *Primo Jr.* outside the US. It was briefly made by *Topcon* in the late 50s. Comparable in quality with a 4x4 Rollie. Find one today and you've got a great little camera.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 30, 2006)

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> Just a thought, but if cost is an issue, how about looking for a different brand? Rolleis are the first name that pops up when TLRs are mentioned, and Yashica the second, so the prices of both always seem fairly high. When I was looking into getting a 6x6 TLR, I learned that Minolta produced a 4x4 TLR called the Miniflex; and Olympus also made one called the Eyeflex. I'd be surprised if Ricoh and some other Japanese companies didn't do the same; although some may be pretty rare I expect you could still get one for less than the cost of the Rollei or Yashica alternative.


 
I would loooove to get an Olympys Eye 44 at a price comparable to a mint Rollei 4x4.  They are sooo very rare and expensive!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 30, 2006)

They sold a sawyer on ebay or it was for sale.  I did't follow it because I didn't know the rollie's would sell so high.  The opening big price, none offered when I stopped following it, was 50 plus shipping.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 30, 2006)

There is still some hope...

Sawyer_Mark_IV


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 30, 2006)

COOL BEANS.. im gonna follow it this time.  I didn't think it had bid out but I couldn't find it this morning.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 30, 2006)

My nickname sez it all...


----------

